# Revoked Registration in Mass...Registered in Missouri



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

What action can be taken if someone in Massachusetts has Missouri plates? This person does not have and I do not believe ever has had a Missouri license. They have a Massachusetts license and have since 1998. Their vehicle was previously registered in Mass but is now revoked for insurance cancellation. They now have their vehicle registered to them in Missouri and have a Missouri address listed. They have definitely been residing in Mass for at least 4 months; I don't actually think that they ever lived in Missouri at all. My guess is they know someone down there and insurance is cheaper...esp since they already have 2 surchargeable accidents in Mass. Just wondering what action could be taken against them...


----------



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> What action can be taken if someone in Massachusetts has Missouri plates? This person does not have and I do not believe ever has had a Missouri license. They have a Massachusetts license and have since 1998. Their vehicle was previously registered in Mass but is now revoked for insurance cancellation. They now have their vehicle registered to them in Missouri and have a Missouri address listed. They have definitely been residing in Mass for at least 4 months; I don't actually think that they ever lived in Missouri at all. My guess is they know someone down there and insurance is cheaper...esp since they already have 2 surchargeable accidents in Mass. Just wondering what action could be taken against them...


Isnt there something to the effect of 'not notifying the registry of change of address within 30 days'? $250 fine if i remember correctly. I'm not a LEO yet, and could be wrong, I just remember reading that in one of the blue books my dad has in the cruiser.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

The chapter and section is 90/3. It is a $250 fine, but you have to show 30 days in the aggregate. Which means ANY 30 days in a one year period. 5 days here, 3 days there, etc. I can't stand those assholes who register their cars elsewhere to save a few bucks, while we all pay our RIDICULOUS premiums for living in the republic. Good job B. Stay heads up on the law.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

...isn't it required that within 30 days of taking up residency in Massachusetts, a new resident must change their registration...(you have to have you driver's license changed immediately)?


----------



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

LKat20 said:


> ...isn't it required that within 30 days of taking up residency in Massachusetts, a new resident must change their registration...(you have to have you driver's license changed immediately)?


Heres 90/3 from the MA general laws website:

"Except as provided in the preceding paragraph, a motor vehicle or trailer, owned by a non-resident, that is in the possession or under the control of a resident of this commonwealth for a period greater than thirty days, in the aggregate within a calendar year, whether under terms of a lease, or otherwise, and such vehicle is registered in another state or country, shall not be operated on the ways of this commonwealth, unless registered under this chapter. Whoever operates or allows to be operated a motor vehicle or trailer in violation of this paragraph, shall be punished by a fine of not less than one hundred nor more than two hundred fifty dollars."


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

From the Massachusetts RMV website for anyone who believes there is something illegal going on:

*How do I report someone who has vehicles registered in another state but who lives here?
*
Report this by calling the "I PAY TAX" hotline at 1-800-472-9829


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Chapter 90, Section 3 1/2...I won't take credit for this...I asked a very knowledgeable TPR :rofl:


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

The only way we'd know he has a REVO/INSU status (revoked for insurance) is if we ran a registration query on his plate by using his VIN number. If we're digging that deep, he's already in deep crap. 
Tell your nitwit friend to return the plates to the registry, and regardles of what the status WAS, it will now be "canceled / plates returned" and we wont know about his past revocation. Plates dont cross-referance like licenses do. And when he does that, hopefuly they'll realize what he's doing and cancel his license. Dont need mass status if you live halfway to Japan! (ok, it'll never happen, but it was nice thinking there's an ounce of smarts at the RMV)

That said, he's still so screwed if he gets pulled over, since he'll have two surchargables, a citation, and probably a TOW on his hands..... Cheat Cheat never beat!


----------

